# Got me self a FREE 240



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok,

So here's the scoop a friend of mines friend informed me today that they had a 92-93(I don't remember)240SX. That is currently sitting at a shop and needs a new home. I need a new project . She said first one to take it gets it...luckaly I own a truck and am planningo n picking it up as soon as I get a hitch and a trialer. Here's what I know about the car either it runs but doesn't drive or drive but doens't run...one of the two. I don't really recal. It's auto and well as far as I know in good shape. She paid 4grand for it new well new to her atleast and just wants it gone. So what I want to know is what to expect and what you guys think. Oh yeah,I gotta pay to get it regisered no big deal but it's gotta be done.

~BB~


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sounds like a good deal, even it it needs a new motor...unless of course its been treated like a destruction derby car and needs major body work and racoons have been living inside it...haha..

good luck..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how can it drive but not run


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

it could run and not drive if something in the front end is screwed up,,,like bent or broken axles....etc...

But yeah drive and not run would be interesting to see.... maybe if its pushed down a hill in neutral?...haha


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well the motor is recently rebuilt....so whatever it is it's prolly something stupid as shit.So right now that's what I'm hoping for !!!

~BB~


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice work! I got my 240 for $150. I consider that free. Anyway you look at it you got yourself a project car. What are your plans for it? I suggest looking into the RB25DET. That's what I'm doing. If you want to get serious about doing it, PM me and I'll hook you up with wiring diagrams, ecu pinouts, and other resources that I've come across thus far. Got any pics to post?

Good luck with her, and enjoy!


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well it didn't work out liek I expected she never called me back so I don't know anymore. Oh well it was prolly stolen anyway. 

~BB~


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Crap!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that sucks


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah I know tell me about it,and I had all these plans too......

~BB~


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you should of just stole it urself


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

I was gonna.....

~BB~


----------

